# Protein Skimmer



## whuppie247 (Oct 29, 2009)

what is a reasonably priced protein skimmer for a 29 gallon aquarium? i feel like i am being over priced at local pet stores. if anyone could help it would be great! thanks!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/starting-saltwater-aquarium/enough-filteration-31491/#post266810

I answered this in your other post. I recommended Super Skimmer with Needle Wheel - Up to 65 Gallon | Venturi Models | Protein Skimmers | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com


----------



## whuppie247 (Oct 29, 2009)

i kind of have a budget. is there anything cheaper that would work just as good?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I understand that you have already purchased a skimmer. I think this very unfortunate, because unless you found a great deal on eBay, there is not a skimmer on the market today for under $80 that is worth anything.


----------

